# Downieville Tandem Run



## Motosc (Dec 19, 2007)

Fun time in Downieville last week.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Good times! Thanks for the looks.

I imagine d-ville trails are pretty much ideal for tandem'ing. Never had ours up there, but your vid makes me want to. Cheers!


----------



## daflostr44 (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you have a ride elevation profile from your smartphone or garmin computer. I'm hoping to go this summer with my 10 year old son. Any advice on shuttling with the tandem?


----------



## Motosc (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't have a profile, but I am sure you can find one on the web somewhere. The shuttle drop at packer saddle is about 7200' and town is 2900', so a 4300' drop, but it is quite pedaly and pretty full in on a tandem. It will be a big day for you and your son, plan on hike a biking a lot of sections..... As for shuttling with the tandem, go with Yuba Expiditions and let them know when you book that you are bringing a tandem. They have straps and will put it on the roof of the van. They do it for my wife and I all the time, so they know the drill. Good luck and have fun! Drop me a line when you are up here, if we are in town we may be able to ride with you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

We just signed up to race our tandem again at the Downieville XC race on August 1. We've got 3 tandems signed up for this year and would love to get a few more! Any other tandem teams wanna come join us for a full-on tandem party at Downieville this summer?

Henry Abel & Amy Mitchell
Bend, Oregon


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)




----------

